# Mk6 airlift slam series clunking/knocking noise



## mkvi_rubbish (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi there, i purchased my airlift kit last september and it has really been great! No complaints atall except for the fact that i hear a very annoying clunkin/knocking noise when i turn the wheel slightly back and forth and going over bumps etc. Ive tried replacing the bearings but i had no luck clearing the noise. Im going to try and feel for a vibration in the strut mounts before i spend any more money but i have a feeling its something internal in the struts. I drive daily at my ride hight (42 front/ 34 rear). 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

While there are many knowledgeable people on this forum who have years of experience working with these systems; this post is extremely vague. 

Do you have a video? Any further description of your issue? This is where a video would really help us diagnose your issue.


----------



## mkvi_rubbish (Nov 7, 2014)

I do actually can i send it via email to you?


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

hey man....send me the video too. i might be having the same problem too for a couple of years already. i ended up replacing the strut itself with a new set of bushings just 2 weeks ago. it went away for a week and now slowly coming back again. 

email is [email protected]

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

make sure the strut nut, as well as the jam nut, are fastened properly to the top of the spherical bearing. use loctite to keep them secured or you'll be doing the job over and over.

it could also be your subframe loosening up on you too...


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

where exactly are the subframe bolts? i might need them tighten up too.

thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## mkvi_rubbish (Nov 7, 2014)

Bump i think it may be the subframe loosening, im going to be picking up the tyrol kit soon


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

mkvi_rubbish said:


> Bump i think it may be the subframe loosening, im going to be picking up the tyrol kit soon


The tyrol kit will actually raise your car 2mm when aired out because they use collars. I know this isn't anything to most people but I'm a freak when it comes to being as low as possible.

The real solution would be to use shoulder bolts instead of collars. Business opportunity here, hmmm...


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

1.3mm, not 2mm. :thumbup:


----------



## itzkv (Oct 16, 2009)

jun_1.8T said:


> hey man....send me the video too. i might be having the same problem too for a couple of years already. i ended up replacing the strut itself with a new set of bushings just 2 weeks ago. it went away for a week and now slowly coming back again.
> 
> email is [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


I got the same knocking noise like your video you posted in the other thread. I have Slam XL with approximately 40k miles, it only happens on my passenger side. I have ordered the Upper Rebuild Kit from BR, hopefully it fixes the knock.

I, too, checked subframe bolts and they're tight, torque wrench clicked instantly set at 81ft. lbs for the bolts. 

Do you also get a slight vibration?


----------



## Blackstage2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive had this problem too. I bought the mount rebuild kit and it worked for about a week. The first time i only used one spacer. Put another replacement kit in last week, using 2 spacers, i had to use a screwdriver and tapped the locking clip in. It was much tighter with the 2 spacers. So far so good. About 500 miles on it so far.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Blackstage2 said:


> Ive had this problem too. I bought the mount rebuild kit and it worked for about a week. The first time i only used one spacer. Put another replacement kit in last week, using 2 spacers, i had to use a screwdriver and tapped the locking clip in. It was much tighter with the 2 spacers. So far so good. About 500 miles on it so far.


yeah.. .i did mine again about a month ago and it was good for about a week and then came back. i have 2 spacers in and was trying to do 3 but the clip wont lock anymore. ill try and do 3 spacers and tap the clip in with a screwdriver just like what you did. then ill see if that works.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

jun_1.8T said:


> yeah.. .i did mine again about a month ago and it was good for about a week and then came back. i have 2 spacers in and was trying to do 3 but the clip wont lock anymore. ill try and do 3 spacers and tap the clip in with a screwdriver just like what you did. then ill see if that works.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


Same exact thing happened for me. I did the rebuild kit with two spacers and it worked for a couple weeks. The clunk is back and I'm just going to live with it. I don't think it's hurting anything, it's just a sloppy design flaw on a very expensive suspension.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

goofydug said:


> Same exact thing happened for me. I did the rebuild kit with two spacers and it worked for a couple weeks. The clunk is back and I'm just going to live with it. I don't think it's hurting anything, it's just a sloppy design flaw on a very expensive suspension.


yeah me too....im just living with it. so sick and tired of taking out the suspension and putting it back in. even though its not that hard to do it still takes away time from you doing other stuffs. if it was really a bad design then why not do something with it? because the last time i asked for a rebuild kit they charged me for them already because i was past my warranty already for the bags. i dont see why is that for a part they well know was a bad design????

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

are you guys making sure there isn't any debris in the groove before reinstalling the retaining clip?

i think the biggest flaw is either in the groove profile or clip they use.


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

hyphytrain203 said:


> are you guys making sure there isn't any debris in the groove before reinstalling the retaining clip?
> 
> i think the biggest flaw is either in the groove profile or clip they use.


yes....i clean everything good before reinstalling them. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

So, I noticed my drivers side is doing this exact thing. I had my wife turn the steering wheel and noticed that the strut mount, bag, and strut all turn with the wheel. I believe the noise was coming from somewhere by the strut mount. It's definitely getting louder day by day though.


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

arismkv said:


> So, I noticed my drivers side is doing this exact thing. I had my wife turn the steering wheel and noticed that the strut mount, bag, and strut all turn with the wheel. I believe the noise was coming from somewhere by the strut mount. It's definitely getting louder day by day though.


That's normal. Because the strut is fixed in the spindle and the tie rod inputs direction, the strut assembly is going to turn with the wheel.


----------



## 96mk3gti91 (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone figured this out. I have an 09 Tiguan on performance struts. I ride 45 in the front, 40 in the back. Two days ago I noticed a loud pop/click from the drivers front that I could feel in the pedals. The next day I put it on a lift, checked leader line wasn't smacking control arm; subframe bolts, strut, tie rod end, sway bar link for tightness. Couldn't find anything. Then today it has become constant. I'm leaning towards it being a cv joint because it's started happening when I turned to the left. Now it's just constant. The noise is independent of bumps, meaning on the smoothest road it's making the noise. Has anyone changed the axle to see if it fixed the problem? Any insight would be greeaaat


----------



## mkvi_rubbish (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the input. I have recently noticed that after doing the subframe kit not once but twice, i have narrowed it down to the steering rack. It is just a subtle knocking back and forth but when i take pressure off of it the noise goes away


----------

